# Another groundwork



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

PVC sch 40. There is a bathroom group, and three stacks. In the last picture I wanted to show how I rough in for a shower (drain) I sleeve the 2" with a piece of 4" and fill the inside with dirt. This prevent having to break up concrete during the rough-in. I'm sure there are other things people do but this works well for me without the use of other materials.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great, good job, gravel is the best for bedding pipe in :yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks great, good job, gravel is the best for bedding pipe in :yes:


I agree, a lot of folks here think otherwise. Gravel is the only thing we use


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks nice. My inspectors don't like to see rocks touching pipes, go figure. Will your water lines be in gravel too? I've always wrapped shower stubs with flat styrofoam, it melts away with a little primer when time for drain install.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not a fan of backfilling with gravel. Sand or pea stone is what I prefer. I like the sleeve though.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I like to put a 12"x12" box (1/2" plywood) over the stub up, set just below finish, filled with sand, if its a fiberglass shower stall, in case I have to get to and cut the pipe.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I like to box it and install the trap on the top out.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I like to box it out also.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

we have to use something like this, when i started in the trade in the early nineteen eightys, we used cardboard or plywood.

http://www.oatey.com/products/rough-in-products/tub-box/tub-box


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Oates boxes work as long as there not stepped on or moved by the concrete guys. Wood box outs or concrete forming tube are nice and can be cut to your liking


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> PVC sch 40. There is a bathroom group, and three stacks. In the last picture I wanted to show how I rough in for a shower (drain) I sleeve the 2" with a piece of 4" and fill the inside with dirt. This prevent having to break up concrete during the rough-in. I'm sure there are other things people do but this works well for me without the use of other materials.


In ky we have to individual vent each fixture,this would have to have a vent no further than 5'-0" on 2" pipe.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I agree, a lot of folks here think otherwise. Gravel is the only thing we use


 one inch clean rock is what we use on everything to the top of the ditch. Two benefits one there is no compacting it and two nobody can say the cracks in the floor are because of settling ditches. Money well spent.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is that some sort of an attempt of a wet vent??, that wouldn't fly here, but you code may be different


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it all looks real nice, but I prefer pea gravel over that stone..


all my water lines wether it be near that gravel or not would be 100% encased in armaflex


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> it all looks real nice, but I prefer pea gravel over that stone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We always armaflex


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Is that some sort of an attempt of a wet vent??, that wouldn't fly here, but you code may be different



It's a perfect wet vent, first wye to the shower second wye to the lav all 2", all less then 8'


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I think we are looking at a shower, toilet and lav. Where's the vent? Or am I missing something?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's a perfect wet vent, first wye to the shower second wye to the lav all 2", all less then 8'



it would not be correct in Ma, your code maybe different. Here the lav wye would have to be to rolled at or above the centerline of the horizontal branch you are venting (WC) the off your rolled up lav line you can take a wye off that for your shower.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's a perfect wet vent, first wye to the shower second wye to the lav all 2", all less then 8'



After doing some research you are correct with your wet vent under whatever code you are under. It's an odd way of wet venting, almost more of a wet battery vent ( which does not exist)


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's a perfect wet vent, first wye to the shower second wye to the lav all 2", all less then 8'



If I could make one suggestion it would be to roll your vent above centerline. While it's wet , it's still a flat vent. If there was some sort of a blockage you will have more likely of a chance for debris to enter the line blocking your vent. Always a good practice to do if you have to do a flat vent. We all no they are not legal, but sometimes you have to( floor drains out in the middle of a large room comes to mind) same theory.


----------

